# Änderungen sofort sichtbar machen



## OnDemand (6. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erstelle grad mit Primefaces und css ne Seite bzw spiele damit rum. Wenn ich zb eine Hintergrundfarbe ändere und die Seite neu deploye, wird mir die Hintergrundfarbe nicht sofort andersfarbig angezeigt, auch wenn ich den Server neu starte oder cleane....

Wollte schon aufgeben, doch dann war die Farbe plötzlich geändert. (im internen Eclipse-Browser)

Kann man irgendwas einstellen, dass die Änderungen sofort nach dem deployen gezeigt werden? (Nutze Tomcat, gut oder gibts besseres?)


----------

